# I now hate the current Doctor Who more so



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> The Daleks are the Doctor's arch-enemies. Taking them of Doctor Who, is like taking the Gravity Gun out of Half-Life or the Leap of Faith of Assassin's Creed.


I understand that they were essential to the Doctor Who series, part of the storyline and whatnot. Now they are dated and boring. Those are miserable, truly awful analogies as well. You are comparing a TV show to two overrated video games? The difference is that Doctor Who villains are supposed to be the most powerful, scary things in the universe. In the 60s/70s, the Daleks could pass as that. We didn't have a lot of technology. Now they make no freaking sense. Half-Life and Assassins Creed series are not saying "____ is the most powerful/scary/omniscient thing in the universe" and what not. Gordon Freeman is not fighting for all the universe, and the apple thing in Altair is really powerful, enough for me to believe it's this great thing. And these two series are not making grandiose statements like Doctor Who does. When a show or any type of medium does though, it can't give me some dated piece of crap like the Daleks. Daleks are not realistic, even within the unrealistic context of the show!! Don't you understand how awful that is? 

The equivalent of taking out the Gravity Gun from Half Life and the Leap of Faith from Assassins Creed is like taking out the Sonic Screwdriver from Doctor Who. Taking out the Daleks from Doctor Who is like ditching a shitty part of those games that make no sense or are unrealistic within context of the game. It would be like putting ghosts, or werewolves or something as an enemy in Assassin's Creed. Completely unnecessary.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Joseph said:


> I understand that they were essential to the Doctor Who series, part of the storyline and whatnot. Now they are dated and boring. Those are miserable, truly awful analogies as well. You are comparing a TV show to two overrated video games? The difference is that Doctor Who villains are supposed to be the most powerful, scary things in the universe. In the 60s/70s, the Daleks could pass as that. We didn't have a lot of technology. Now they make no freaking sense. Half-Life and Assassins Creed series are not saying "____ is the most powerful/scary/omniscient thing in the universe" and what not. Gordon Freeman is not fighting for all the universe, and the apple thing in Altair is really powerful, enough for me to believe it's this great thing. And these two series are not making grandiose statements like Doctor Who does. When a show or any type of medium does though, it can't give me some dated piece of crap like the Daleks. Daleks are not realistic, even within the unrealistic context of the show!! Don't you understand how awful that is?
> 
> The equivalent of taking out the Gravity Gun from Half Life and the Leap of Faith from Assassins Creed is like taking out the Sonic Screwdriver from Doctor Who. Taking out the Daleks from Doctor Who is like ditching a shitty part of those games that make no sense or are unrealistic within context of the game. It would be like putting ghosts, or werewolves or something as an enemy in Assassin's Creed. Completely unnecessary.


What a better comparison?

Doctor Who without Daleks is like Portal without GLaDOS and I don't want them gone forever. I wouldn't mind a break, but forever gone? No way. They might not be scary but they're still creatures that deserve respect. I do want Moffat's excuse for a Dalek gone though. But just that.


----------



## Kyonkichi (Sep 27, 2010)

RTD is extremely overrated. There, I said it.
I'm not really big on Moffat either, but I kind of wish people would stop pretending RTD is God, or something. And, Moffat wrote my favorite Doctor Who episode, so. 
RTD did some great things, but then again, he wrote End of Time, which is the most godawful episode ever. Also, the way Martha was treated. But we're not gonna talk about that.
Anyway, I loved Dinosaurs on a Spaceship.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> What a better comparison?
> 
> Doctor Who without Daleks is like Portal without GLaDOS and I don't want them gone forever. I wouldn't mind a break, but forever gone? No way. They might not be scary but they're still creatures that deserve respect. I do want Moffat's excuse for a Dalek gone though. But just that.


It would be like Glados in Portal, if Glados was really poorly done and made no sense. Glados would have been replaced by some cooler testing facility in Portal 2 if she sucked that much. Daleks "deserve respect"? What? 



Kyonkichi said:


> RTD is extremely overrated. There, I said it.
> I'm not really big on Moffat either, but I kind of wish people would stop pretending RTD is God, or something. And, Moffat wrote my favorite Doctor Who episode, so.
> RTD did some great things, but then again, he wrote End of Time, which is the most godawful episode ever. Also, the way Martha was treated. But we're not gonna talk about that.
> Anyway, I loved Dinosaurs on a Spaceship.


Martha, god I hated her. So annoying, her entire personality rubs me the wrong way. Easily my least favorite character in the show (even more than River Song :frustrating. 

What was wrong with the end of time? Seeing the other time lords was really cool.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Why not call yourselves "Wholligans?" Anyhow, I prefer the fourth and fifth doctors most. They're the best. The last two doctors have been my least favorite.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Joseph said:


> What was wrong with the end of time? Seeing the other time lords was really cool.


It was on a grand scale, but it didn't actually make all that much sense, and I didn't care about anything that was happening. Or maybe it did make sense, but because I was so bored I didn't notice. Stuff happened, but it wasn't particularly meaningful or coherent. Maybe it's partially because I knew basically what happened (10 regenerates, blah blah time lords blah blah blah), but I feel that way about a lot of Davies's episodes. He did write Midnight, which is one of my favorites. But I didn't even finish many of the others. 

Take the last regeneration of the Master. He was a pretty cool character in the season 3 finale, fascinatingly insane and all that. Then he had control of everything, almost all hope was lost, and the Doctor was a weird little wrinkly thing in a birdcage. How would you expect the characters to get out of that? Some awesome way, right? But we got magic instead. Same thing in the season one finale. Some creativity from the Doctor plus a bit of help from the writers could have solved that problem, but instead we got Glowy!Rose. 

I think that perhaps RTD cares a whole lot about putting his characters into emotional situations, but takes less care in getting them out in a non-ridiculous way. I watch Doctor Who because of the unique and intriguing places and ideas it delves into, the interesting characters, particularly that of the Doctor, and the general fun of it. Not for the raw emotion. I bet a lot of people like that part most though, so maybe that's why there are so many people who loved RTD on the internet.

Moffat can be overdramatic, but at least it's interesting to watch (for me at least).


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

The Nth Doctor said:


> It was on a grand scale, but it didn't actually make all that much sense, and I didn't care about anything that was happening. Or maybe it did make sense, but because I was so bored I didn't notice. Stuff happened, but it wasn't particularly meaningful or coherent. Maybe it's partially because I knew basically what happened (10 regenerates, blah blah time lords blah blah blah), but I feel that way about a lot of Davies's episodes. He did write Midnight, which is one of my favorites. But I didn't even finish many of the others.
> 
> Take the last regeneration of the Master. He was a pretty cool character in the season 3 finale, fascinatingly insane and all that. Then he had control of everything, almost all hope was lost, and the Doctor was a weird little wrinkly thing in a birdcage. How would you expect the characters to get out of that? Some awesome way, right? But we got magic instead. Same thing in the season one finale. Some creativity from the Doctor plus a bit of help from the writers could have solved that problem, but instead we got Glowy!Rose.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I very much agree on that. I forgot that Rose came back and that's how they beat the Master, lame. By the way RIP Master, one of my favorite characters. A lot of Doctor Who episodes are "lol oops xD we solvied it" type of thing. Doctor Who is also by far the cheesiest show I have ever seen more than a handful of episodes of. The melodramatic stuff really sucks, I have no idea why they do it. People watch it for the absolutely outrageous, sci-fi explorey stuff. Not to see the Doctor cry over some alien monster that was met this episode.


----------



## Kyonkichi (Sep 27, 2010)

Joseph said:


> It would be like Glados in Portal, if Glados was really poorly done and made no sense. Glados would have been replaced by some cooler testing facility in Portal 2 if she sucked that much. Daleks "deserve respect"? What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The End of Time is just extremely melodramatic. Like, I already despise Ten, but then we have to spend his last minutes watching him call Wilf unimportant, getting one last look at his companions with a pathetic expression on his face, and whining over the fact that he's "dying". Then, "I don't want to go." Whyyyyy. And then the rest of it is just plain boring. The only good thing about that episode is when Matt Smith appears. Oh, and Wilf. Wilf is awesome.

And yeah, Martha's my favorite(along with Amy). I hate how she gets treated by the show and the entire fandom. It's funny how she takes care of the Doctor on more than one occasion and saves the world by walking the Earth, yet people can't seem to find one good quality about her. But, you know. Your opinion and all.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't mind asylum of the Daleks although I felt like it worked its way to being better,basically by having Oswin there who I actually liked a lot.It did seem like in the begining that it was very directed to trying to be 'hip' which irked me.A lot of the times I miss the first season with the 11th doctor which I found wonderful.I feel like now that there is this up and coming new fanbase as it seems the show is being directed in a Different way then it was say for the 9th and 10th.

I used to love Amy but now with these new episodes she seems shallower than she has before,it was as if they gave her a whole personality change in a sense.I do however love rory to bits.


P.S-I did enjoy dinosaurs on a spaceship,however amy again was just...not the same to me.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Joseph said:


> It would be like Glados in Portal, if Glados was really poorly done and made no sense. Glados would have been replaced by some cooler testing facility in Portal 2 if she sucked that much. Daleks "deserve respect"? What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I have no chose the best of words, but I like the Daleks.


OMG. Someone else that hates Martha. When I see I just want to murder her.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Calvaire said:


> I didn't mind asylum of the Daleks although I felt like it worked its way to being better,basically by having Oswin there who I actually liked a lot.It did seem like in the begining that it was very directed to trying to be 'hip' which irked me.A lot of the times I miss the first season with the 11th doctor which I found wonderful.I feel like now that there is this up and coming new fanbase as it seems the show is being directed in a Different way then it was say for the 9th and 10th.
> 
> I used to love Amy but now with these new episodes she seems shallower than she has before,it was as if they gave her a whole personality change in a sense.I do however love rory to bits.
> 
> ...


I HATED dinosaurs on a spaceship, it felt generic non mysterious and that cheesey stereotypical boring "future eathicans" (eathicans? good one) was cringe worthy. Plus Amy and Rory piss me off with their generic curiosity and generic behavior, I mean why in logic would she know how to use an alien computer. Plus the villain was badly characterized, I think this kids show has surprisingly better villains than that:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> I HATED dinosaurs on a spaceship, it felt generic non mysterious and that cheesey stereotype boring future eathicans (eathicans? good one) was cringe worthy. Plus Amy and Rory piss me off with their generic curiosity and generic behavior, I mean why in logic would she know how to use an alien computer. Plus the villain was badly characterized, I think this kids show has surprisingly better villains than that:



I honestly haven't watched that episode yet out of pure fear.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Isn't Dr Who a British Show? What does it have to do with Unitedstatesian Television?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> Isn't Dr Who a British Show? What does it have to do with Unitedstatesian Television?


Its incorporating the worst of ustv into its self.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> Its incorporating the worst of ustv into its self.


That sentence makes no sense to me. How is it incorporating the worst of US Television into itself? If it incorporates Dr Who, it is not incorporating the worst of US TV into itself because it is incorporating the worst of British TV.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> That sentence makes no sense to me. How is it incorporating the worst of US Television into itself? If it incorporates Dr Who, it is not incorporating the worst of US TV into itself because it is incorporating the worst of British TV.


In english logic, anything "american" is synonymous with anything wrong, bad... negative


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> In english logic, anything "american" is synonymous with anything wrong, bad... negative


You mean in English bias? And you said "ustv" not "American TV". BTW, you're judging two whole continents when you say american... Be careful because that's a LOT of people.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I think Asylum of the Daleks would have worked much better if it used the Cybermen instead. The whole nanocloud idea converting organisms into Dalek Puppets seems like the Cybermen's sort of thing. The big twist of the episode wouldn't be as strange either, as converting people is practically the Cybermen's MO, and the Daleks don't really seem like the kind to give up their purity by converting humans into them. Most of my problems with the story stem from the use of the Daleks, really. I felt they weren't used in a way that made them particularly threatening (they don't really do much in the episode) or really used effectively at all.

I didn't like Dinosaurs on a Spaceship. Heartless, plotless romp. It was just so... average. I don't even remember most of it, for wrong or right reasons. The robots were crap shots, but that's about it.

Despite my disappointment so far, I'm really looking forward to A Town Called Mercy. It doesn't seem to have an overly complicated story which needs at least double 45 minutes and I love episodes which explore The Doctor's dark side. Hopefully it wont disappoint.


----------



## nordlund63 (Jul 24, 2012)

About the Daleks getting everything about the Doctor deleted, they have been on the ropes and on the verge of extinction for the last few seasons. Almost every Dalek episode involved a plot to restore them, rather then kill the Doctor. I don't imagine this will make that much of a difference.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I stopped watching when Tennant left, I just don't like the new guy.


----------

